# Emigration show tips



## beck81uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Myself and my partner are really looking into emigrating to Canada. At the moment we are looking into somewhere around Toronto. In March we are going to an emigration show and was wondering if anyone has any advice on specific questions we shouldnt fail to ask or paperwork such as CV's that we should take. Really appreciate anyones help!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

beck81uk said:


> Myself and my partner are really looking into emigrating to Canada. At the moment we are looking into somewhere around Toronto. In March we are going to an emigration show and was wondering if anyone has any advice on specific questions we shouldnt fail to ask or paperwork such as CV's that we should take. Really appreciate anyones help!


I have heard/read varying reports of these shows. Keep in mind that at such shows are people anxious to separate you from your money. There will be consultants, both good and bad, promising you everything and charging many thousands of dollars to do work that you can easily do yourselves. The application process is not difficult.
I think by your name that you are probably 28 years of age. Is your partner of similar age (under 31)? If so, an easy way for you is under the BUNAC one-year working visa. May I ask what you and your partner each do for a living?


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

beck81uk said:


> Myself and my partner are really looking into emigrating to Canada. At the moment we are looking into somewhere around Toronto. In March we are going to an emigration show and was wondering if anyone has any advice on specific questions we shouldnt fail to ask or paperwork such as CV's that we should take. Really appreciate anyones help!


Hi,
We went to these when researching for our move out, and it was useful, but on the one that I went to, focused a lot on Alberta and British Columbia (these were the only provinces represented directly). If you look on the website they should have a list of all the attendees /companies etc. If you are looking for possible employment it is a very good way of making contact with companies without having to travel to Canada. We found out who was attending and made contact with a couple that interested us, and my husband had interviews arranged at the show. One of the companies then made me an offer shortly after. Again, when there was quite abias at the show we attended towards engineering/construction, but I guess this will vary depending on job demand. 
You still have time to organise soemthing, so I would have a look in to it.
Regards
Ian and Fran


----------



## beck81uk (Nov 21, 2009)

*Jobs*



Auld Yin said:


> I have heard/read varying reports of these shows. Keep in mind that at such shows are people anxious to separate you from your money. There will be consultants, both good and bad, promising you everything and charging many thousands of dollars to do work that you can easily do yourselves. The application process is not difficult.
> I think by your name that you are probably 28 years of age. Is your partner of similar age (under 31)? If so, an easy way for you is under the BUNAC one-year working visa. May I ask what you and your partner each do for a living?


I am 28 approaching 29 very fast and my partner is 25. I am a primary school teacher which I am worried is not on the skilled visa list...My partner is an ex-Royal Marine, he has had a job as a personal trainer at one of our local fitness gyms where we live now (Fitness First) and he is now the lead fitness instructor at a Military Preparation College. 
I've briefly heard of this BUNAC program before. 
Is it easy to look online for information about this and have you experience of this yourself?


----------



## beck81uk (Nov 21, 2009)

inutley said:


> Hi,
> We went to these when researching for our move out, and it was useful, but on the one that I went to, focused a lot on Alberta and British Columbia (these were the only provinces represented directly). If you look on the website they should have a list of all the attendees /companies etc. If you are looking for possible employment it is a very good way of making contact with companies without having to travel to Canada. We found out who was attending and made contact with a couple that interested us, and my husband had interviews arranged at the show. One of the companies then made me an offer shortly after. Again, when there was quite abias at the show we attended towards engineering/construction, but I guess this will vary depending on job demand.
> You still have time to organise soemthing, so I would have a look in to it.
> Regards
> Ian and Fran


Would you mind telling me where you went to your emigration show? The one we are due to attend is in Surrey in Sandown Park. 
Thanks 
Becky


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

beck81uk said:


> I am 28 approaching 29 very fast and my partner is 25. I am a primary school teacher which I am worried is not on the skilled visa list...My partner is an ex-Royal Marine, he has had a job as a personal trainer at one of our local fitness gyms where we live now (Fitness First) and he is now the lead fitness instructor at a Military Preparation College.
> I've briefly heard of this BUNAC program before.
> Is it easy to look online for information about this and have you experience of this yourself?


The BUNAC programme is very popular with young people. I personally haven't used it because it didn't exist when I came to Canada. Neither of your jobs, as you say, are on THE LIST so your chances of entering the country are slim, so BUNAC gives you the opportunity to get into the country and look for work. If/when obtained you may be able to convince the employers to apply for LMO's for you both. Many have done this and ended up becoming Permanent Residents.
You can Google Working Holidays Canada, Working Holidays, Working in Canada, Seasonal Jobs, Seasonal Jobs Canada


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

beck81uk said:


> Would you mind telling me where you went to your emigration show? The one we are due to attend is in Surrey in Sandown Park.
> Thanks
> Becky



It was a Canadian specific show in London. They run shows each year, the link is as below. I think the show you are looking to attend is slightly wider in appeal as it covers emigration in general and consequently a lot more countries - so if you are not yet decided on Canada this may be your best bet. As Auld Yin has said, there are people at the shows who are out to grab your money, but my advice is not to be daunted about applying directly yourself. The CIC website has a lot of useful info on immigration together with all the necessary forms.

Opportunities Canada - EXP09


----------



## missmop (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi, we attended the show at Sandown last year and we came away with alot of information. We are just about to send off our second part of the application for PR to London. Alot of countries are represented at these shows so have a look around. The talks that are given by the 'experts' are well worth a listern and as other fellows on this forum have stated there are alot of people who will want you to part with your money to help you obtain a visa. The visa process is not that hard, just alot of paper work and your time. The show gives you alot to think about. Just use it as another tool to help you make up your mind for your step. Good Luck


----------



## beck81uk (Nov 21, 2009)

*Where to move?*



missmop said:


> Hi, we attended the show at Sandown last year and we came away with alot of information. We are just about to send off our second part of the application for PR to London. Alot of countries are represented at these shows so have a look around. The talks that are given by the 'experts' are well worth a listern and as other fellows on this forum have stated there are alot of people who will want you to part with your money to help you obtain a visa. The visa process is not that hard, just alot of paper work and your time. The show gives you alot to think about. Just use it as another tool to help you make up your mind for your step. Good Luck[/QUOT
> 
> Thanks for your advice. I take it you want to make the move to Canada as well. We're hoping to do the paperwork ourselves to save on costs but its just getting organised and putting time aside to research all the necessities. Have you dont much research as to which part of Canada you would like to move? As we are also looking into this!


----------



## missmop (Oct 27, 2009)

beck81uk said:


> missmop said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, we attended the show at Sandown last year and we came away with alot of information. We are just about to send off our second part of the application for PR to London. Alot of countries are represented at these shows so have a look around. The talks that are given by the 'experts' are well worth a listern and as other fellows on this forum have stated there are alot of people who will want you to part with your money to help you obtain a visa. The visa process is not that hard, just alot of paper work and your time. The show gives you alot to think about. Just use it as another tool to help you make up your mind for your step. Good Luck[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## beck81uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Good luck to you guys too, hope you settle in well.


----------



## canada10 (Mar 17, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> The BUNAC programme is very popular with young people. I personally haven't used it because it didn't exist when I came to Canada. Neither of your jobs, as you say, are on THE LIST so your chances of entering the country are slim, so BUNAC gives you the opportunity to get into the country and look for work. If/when obtained you may be able to convince the employers to apply for LMO's for you both. Many have done this and ended up becoming Permanent Residents.
> You can Google Working Holidays Canada, Working Holidays, Working in Canada, Seasonal Jobs, Seasonal Jobs Canada


I came to Calgary just a couple of days ago myself on an open work permit (valid for 1 year).

I'm about to start looking for jobs here now, but have already started thinking about what ways there are to obtain a new work permit for an additional 1 or 2 years once my current permit expires. What would be the best approach to take from here, do you think?

If anyone has gone through the same process and has any suggestions or piece of advice on any of this, it would be much appreciated. Many thanks in advance.


----------

